

An App Store trend that needs to stop: Single-serving apps - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/12/an-app-store-trend-that-needs-to-stop-single-serving-apps/

======
chris24
The other thing to consider is when will all of our home screens get overly
bloated? If developers continue to make apps that are single-serving, we'll
have hundreds upon hundreds of these apps that we want on our devices. I don't
want it to get to the point where Apple has to add the ability to have even
more home screens, where it would then take a couple minutes to find an app!

~~~
timburks
Does the computer you are using have a hierarchical file system?

~~~
chris24
Of course, but would you really want to use a more advanced menu just to find
a single-serving app on a mobile device?

~~~
timburks
I'd just let the market decide. With so many identical-looking screens of
apps, most iPhones already are getting cluttered. I expect that we'll soon see
a better (hierarchical) Springboard.

------
timburks
How about those book publishers who attempt to milk their printing presses by
publishing multiple titles? Or bloggers who attempt to milk their blogging
software by publishing multiple articles?

